
Ask HN: Why isn’t Wetware Computing mainstream? - hsikka
I just read https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Wetware_computer and I realized that synthetic biology + wetware computing would be a huge breakthrough for low power computing. It was studied extensively in the 90s but abandoned. Could it rise again?
======
ggm
Rise is an odd word. It barely got out of the basement.

That Wikipedia article doesn't remark much on speed, or stability. Nor on
which classes of problem it fits. It is possible with ML and genetic
programming you could re-enter the room and apply it to things but I'm
wondering how the devops and compile cycle works.

Slime mould solves the travelling salesman problem pretty well. Google maps
finds tractable useable paths in near real time for most problems not
involving best path over seven bridges..

~~~
hsikka
Yeah these are really good questions. I'm going to dig deeper, it seems very
interesting and it may hold outcomes that could be significant.

